# Anything Happening



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Surfside beach south to the jetty or in the inlet ?

Heard a week or so ago there were some black drum and small whiting. Have a trip planned next week due to kids and grandkids on spring break. Have fished that area for over 50 years but never in early April.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

flathead said:


> Heard a week or so ago there were some black drum and small whiting. Have a trip planned next week due to kids and grandkids on spring break. Have fished that area for over 50 years but never in early April.


I saw they got some black drum on Springmaid pier yesterday and tiny whiting seem to be thick. I do like the deeper water off of the piers better than the surf for the next 2 or 3 weeks but I definitely recommend getting some fresh shrimp and clams. Probably too cold for fleas. GC Bait and Tackle traditionally has clams but I usually get mine from Seven Seas Seafood. Maybe send out one of those little whiting for a red or bluefish. If in close from the surf isn't happening don't be afraid to launch some baits as far as you can...bar or no bar sometimes they're sitting in a little deeper water than they would be in May-October. 

Jetties should be worth a try, black drum have been pretty reliable this year and saved a lot of trips with the trout and sheepshead bite kind of slow.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> I saw they got some black drum on Springmaid pier yesterday and tiny whiting seem to be thick. I do like the deeper water off of the piers better than the surf for the next 2 or 3 weeks but I definitely recommend getting some fresh shrimp and clams. Probably too cold for fleas. GC Bait and Tackle traditionally has clams but I usually get mine from Seven Seas Seafood. Maybe send out one of those little whiting for a red or bluefish. If in close from the surf isn't happening don't be afraid to launch some baits as far as you can...bar or no bar sometimes they're sitting in a little deeper water than they would be in May-October.
> 
> Jetties should be worth a try, black drum have been pretty reliable this year and saved a lot of trips with the trout and sheepshead bite kind of slow.


I've done business with Bob at GCB & T since he took over,also Seven Seas is where I usually get my fresh shrimp or across the road. But,I also check with the Baich guys for fresh shrimp plus advice. BTW, Baich and GCB & T are the only two places carrying the Eagle Claw L042 in black nickel. Baich claims it's the only hook they use guiding.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think Baisch will have fresh shrimp this time of year unless he's buying from a shrimp boat but the shrimping season doesn't usually open until May/June. Definitely give him a call though. I have a lot of product in there. Feel free to buy some of my shiny sinkers and jigs. 

Yeah every guide I've been with uses them for everything from flounder and sheepshead to bull drum. I think they mostly use a 2/0 or so and they're a bit big for sheepshead IMO but I only use jigs for them anymore.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> I don't think Baisch will have fresh shrimp this time of year unless he's buying from a shrimp boat but the shrimping season doesn't usually open until May/June. Definitely give him a call though. I have a lot of product in there. Feel free to buy some of my shiny sinkers and jigs.
> 
> Yeah every guide I've been with uses them for everything from flounder and sheepshead to bull drum. I think they mostly use a 2/0 or so and they're a bit big for sheepshead IMO but I only use jigs for them anymore.


I am on Capt. Jack Orr's text list for fresh shrimp when he goes out. Ironic about your sinkers and jigs. Will check them out. I have been tying and selling jigs and flies for 26 years now. Even 9/0 shark flies.Got 30 crappie/shad marabou jigs in the works now. Just finished up 7-8 dozen trout flies.Also like to fly fish the inlet later. Not even bringing my fly rod for this early.Even have a sandflea fly for the surf.Spend the whole month of October down there every year.If we do any good I'll post some pics.


----------

